# Where to begin?



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

So here's the deal. 
I've been hunting and fishing most of my life but I've never done anything with a bow. I'm not sure if its just being cooped up for so long or what but I think I would like to buy a bow. The problem is I have no clue where to begin. I was thinking of going and talking to some people in an archery store but then I realized I don't even know where to go to do that or what to ask. I live in Orem by the way. 

My experience shooting a bow is extremely limited but I would like to learn and eventually try hunting with one. I'm not sure what brands or models I should look at, or even where to begin. I'm not super tall 5'9" but I am pretty strong. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you have any friends, neighbors or relatives who shoot? If so, I would start with them and then move up to a shop like Jake's there in Orem. The former group can give you a mostly impartial opinion to know what they like and possibly thy their stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

i wouldnt start with jakes if you want a good first experience when it comes to archery shops........


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

honestly, just order a 60lbs bow from huntersfriend.com and just start shooting...if you try and learn everything right off the bat you'll kind of get overwhelmed. Just get something and start shooting...you'll learn the rest as you go. You're not ever gonna have a "perfect" set-up for every situation...so the best thing to do is just get something and start shooting so you can find out for yourself what does and doesn't work for you and the type of hunting you like to do!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Whatcha get this time Stable?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have always had great service at Jakes Archery in Orem. I think the address is 8th south and Orem blvd. They could give you the run down and let you try some stuff out.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Whatcha get this time Stable?


oh I didn't get anything from them...I got a used 2008.5 Elite Z28 on eBay with a fuse axium stabilizer and fuse ultra rest from Wilde Arrow and a black gold red zone hd sight off of Archery Talk...all for a grand total of $635


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I've always had good luck at Jake's. I've known Bob since '73. If you just start shooting on your own, it's easy to pick up bad habits that are harder to break in the future. If you go to a pro shop, they'll give you some hints and pointers that you won't get on your own.

Fishrmn


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

at jakes, and im speaking from personal experience, you only get treated like a customer/friend if you have a long relationship with them. if you are a first time customer, they will treat you more like a $$$ and they seem to favor/push you towards certain products, that arent always to best for that certain individual. i highly recommend humphries archery. they dont care what your skill level is, they dont care about your knowledge/experience. they dont care what you shoot or how much you can spend, they are just glad you are there!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Everyone has there opinions and I am sure every store in the world has at least one dissatisfied customer. I suggest you go to both stores and see how you like each one and go from there--they are both close enough that you could easily knock it out on a Saturday morning. May I suggest you don't wait until the late summer--with the seasonal increase in customers you would get better one on one service now and be able to practice all summer long. Good luck!


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I will go and check out Jakes and Humphry's this weekend. Any preference in brands for newbies?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

hoyt


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

as far as what to get as a newbie got to the shops and shoot as many differant bows as you can and get what feels the best to you everyone has there idea as to what is the best but what is the best is what feels good to you


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

here's a few things to remember:
-have them set it at 60lbs for you
-long brace height = good
-33" ATA +/- a couple inches is good as well
-make sure it sits comfortably in your hand at full draw
-Hoyt, Mathews, Elite, Bowtech, PSE...they all have their pros and cons...ask lots of questions and know that whoever you're talking to might be a little biased based on what logo is on his baseball cap...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Jakes is a fantastic shop. Ive never had a problem with them.. Humphries is also good too and Colby will do a good job for you. I just find Humphries on the expensive side but thats jmho.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> i wouldnt start with jakes if you want a good first experience when it comes to archery shops........


i agree 100 %


----------

